# SBD Dauntless in Detail & Scale



## Rocketman (Apr 9, 2016)

Here's a montage for our new digital book "SBD Dauntless in Detail & Scale". This is an updated and expanded edition of the long out-of-print hard copy "SBD Dauntless in Detail & Scale" covering one of the few combat aircraft to serve from the beginning to the end of WWII. The pivotal role the Dauntless played in the turning point of the Pacific war at the Battle of Midway cannot be overstated. 

Of particular interest to modelers is the 45-page Modelers Section that covers most of the Dauntless kits that have been released over the past 50+ years.

The new book is available in both Apple iBook (iPad/Mac) and Amazon Kindle formats for only $9.99. Visit www.detailandscale.com to learn more and purchase your copy.


----------

